# Good Article on Diesel Fuel



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

I was lurking on a TDI forum and found this good article about diesel fuel.

http://www.biodiesel.org/pdf_files/Changes_in_Diesel_Fuel.pdf


----------

